
Field of dreams: heartbreak and heroics at the World Ploughing Championships - siberianbear
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/nov/23/world-ploughing-championships-no-till-farming
======
rhema
>But to the conservationists, spraying glyphosate is a minor interference
compared with the aggressive upheaval caused by ploughing.

This is a pretty huge claim without any cited evidence. Farmers I've talked to
are very concerned with glyphosate and the chemical as been banned in France
[https://www.euronews.com/2018/05/29/france-committed-to-
glyp...](https://www.euronews.com/2018/05/29/france-committed-to-glyphosate-
herbicide-ban-despite-parliamentary-rebuff) . God save us if the bees all die.

------
philipodonnell
> Most ploughmen can’t imagine not ploughing. Why would they stop doing
> something they had always done? ... As a ploughman once said to me: “The
> plough’s been here for far too long for it not to be right.”

If the no-till movement is correct in its claims, they might be wrong about
that.

